# Ηρακλείς του στέμματος = defenders of the Crown



## nickel (Oct 5, 2009)

Αυτό δεν το άκουσα με τα αφτιά μου, αλλά μου το ... σφύριξαν. Και αντιλαμβάνομαι ότι ανήκει σε προφορική δήλωση, οπότε δεν ξέρουμε πώς θα το έγραφε, ξέρουμε τι είπε:

Ερωτηθείς ποιους εννοεί, ο κ. Λιάπης απάντησε: "Οι αυτονόητοι δύο Ηρακληδείς του στέμματος".

Το λάθος είναι παλιό, αν και συνηθίζεται και σαν «Ηρακλείδες του στέμματος». Ηρακλείδες υπήρχαν — έτσι λέγονταν οι γιοι και οι απόγονοι του Ηρακλή.

Αλλά *Ηρακληδείς (ή δεν ξέρω ποια άλλη γραφή μπορεί να κυκλοφορεί) πρέπει να είναι το πάντρεμα του σωστού «Ηρακλείς» με το «Ηρακλείδες». Το σωστό, ναι, είναι «οι Ηρακλείς του στέμματος», οι δύο ροπαλοφόροι στον γνωστό θυρεό που είχαμε και στις δραχμούλες κάποτε. Αντιγράφω από άλλη σελίδα:





Μια από τις πρώτες ενέργειες του νε­αρού βασιλιά [Γεωργίου Α΄] ήταν η τροποποίηση των επίσημων εμβλημάτων του κράτους. Διάταγμα, το Νοέμβριο του 1863, αναφέρει χαρακτηριστικά: «Τα εμ­βλήματα του Κράτους φέρουσι ισόπλευρον κυανούν θυρεόν, οξυνόμενον εις το μέσον της κάτω πλευράς και περιέχοντα τον Ελληνικόν σταυρόν αργυρόχρουν. Ο θυρεός, περιβεβλημένος του Τάγματος του Σωτήρος την ταινίαν, αφ' ης ήρτηται το διάσημον, και φέρων κεκλεισμένον Βασιλικόν Στέμμα, εφ' ου φαί­νεται σφαίρα σταυροφόρος και καμαρωτή, κρατείται αμφοτέρωθεν υπό *δύο Ηρακλέων* φυσικού χρώμα­τος. Κάτωθεν δε του θυρεού, επί ταινίας κυανής, εχούσης στενόν αργυρόχρουν περιθώριον, υπάρχει γεγραμμένον χρυσοίς γράμμασιν το εξής ρήμα: «ΙΣΧΥΣ ΜΟΥ Η ΑΓΑΠΗ ΤΟΥ ΛΑΟΥ».

Εδώ θα δείτε μια γελοιογραφία του Κ. Μητρόπουλου, από τη συλλογή του Σαραντάκου. Τη συνοδεύει το σημείωμα: _Ισχύς μου η απάτη του λαού_ Ηρακλείς που στηρίζουν τον Νόβα, αριστερά ο Παν. Κανελλόπουλος, αρχηγός τότε της ΕΡΕ και δεξιά ο Κων. Μητσοτάκης, άτυπος αρχηγός των αποστατών. Να σημειώσω την εξαιρετική ικανότητα του Κ. Μητρόπουλου να δίνει με λίγες γραμμές πρόσωπα εντελώς αναγνωρίσιμα.

Τον ένα από τους δύο Ηρακλείς βλέπουμε και σε σκίτσο του Μποστ, εδώ. Είναι ο Ηρακλής... πενόμενος. Λέει: «Είμαι ο Έλλην Ηρακλής, είς εκ των δύο λεβέντεις, / όστεις φυλάτουν θυρεούς, κήριε Λαουρέντις». Στο μπλογκ του Σαραντάκου η απολαυστική συνέχεια.

Για τη μεταφορική σημασία, προτείνω τη μετάφραση *defenders of the Crown*.


----------



## nickel (Oct 5, 2009)

Τώρα το άκουσα κι εγώ (ναι, έτσι, [ιρακλιδίς]) και η πιο συνηθισμένη μεταφορά στο διαδίκτυο γράφεται «*Ηρακλειδείς».


----------



## Lexoplast (Oct 5, 2009)




----------



## sarant (Oct 5, 2009)

Α, θα στο κλέψω, έτσι όπως είναι ολοσούμπιτο! Αριστούργημα!


----------



## stazybohorn (Oct 5, 2009)

http://www.naftemporiki.gr/podcast/listenclip.asp?id=18968
Στο 1' 05''


----------



## nickel (Oct 5, 2009)

Ωραία. Πάρτε κι ένα κατοστάρικο με καλοσχεδιασμένο θυρεό.







Με την ευκαιρία, να ευχαριστήσω και τον πληροφοριοδότη Λέξοπλαστ.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 5, 2009)

... ο οποίος θυρεός ειναι προσαρμογή του αντίστοιχου (ελαφρώς κιτς για τα γούστα μου :)) θυρεού του δανέζικου οίκου των Όλντενμπουργκ (του κλάδου των Γκλίκσμπουργκ/Γλύξμπουργκ):


----------



## nickel (Oct 5, 2009)

Σκόπευα πριν να πω «μα γιατί δεν υπάρχει η έκφραση στα λεξικά;». Θα τα αδικούσα. Στο ΛΚΝ τουλάχιστον υπάρχει, στο λήμμα _Ηρακλής_, παρότι δεν τα συνηθίζει τα κύρια ονόματα το λεξικό του Ιδρύματος.

*Hρακλής* ο [iraklís] O22 : μυθολογικός ήρωας με τεράστια σωματική δύναμη. || _Οι Ηρακλείς του στέμματος_, για πρόσωπα που στην Ελλάδα θεωρούνταν στυλοβάτες του βασιλικού θεσμού (όπως οι δύο Ηρακλείς που απεικονίζονταν στο βασιλικό οικόσημο). [λόγ. < αρχ. _Ἡρακλῆς_]


----------



## sarant (Oct 7, 2009)

Το θέμα διεθνοποιήθηκε:
http://hellenisteukontos.blogspot.com/2009/10/heracleses-of-crown.html


----------



## nickel (Oct 7, 2009)

Πολύ ωραία τα συνοψίζει ο έτερος Καππαδόκης Νικ. Μάλλον θα πρέπει να κάνω κι εγώ εδώ μια περιγραφή των δύο «στρατοπέδων». Προς το παρόν, θα πρέπει να λύσουμε το άλλο δίλημμα :) : στα αγγλικά ποιος είναι ο πληθυντικός, Heracleses ή Herculeses; Ψευτοδίλημμα. Το ερώτημα είναι ποιος είναι ο ενικός στην περιγραφή του θυρεού. (Τον οποίο βρίσκω εδώ τεράστιο, με ενδιαφέρουσα παραφθορά του ρητού σε ΙΕΣΟΣ ΜΟΥ Η ΑΓΑΡΗ ΤΟΥ ΑΛΛΟΥ!) Και αφού καταλήξουμε, να κάνει κάποιος την απαραίτητη διόρθωση στην αγγλική σελίδα της Wikipedia, που τώρα γράφει: «From the latter, royalists in Greece were sometimes mockingly called "Ηρακλείδες" ("the Herculeses").»


----------



## Elsa (Oct 7, 2009)

nickel said:


> [...] κρατείται αμφοτέρωθεν υπό δύο Ηρακλέων *φυσικού χρώμα­τος*.



Θα μου πείτε ίσως οτι κολλάω σε λεπτομέρειες, αλλά αυτή η διευκρίνιση περί _φυσικού χρώματος_ δεν σας φαίνεται λιγάκι αστεία; :)


----------



## nickel (Oct 7, 2009)

Elsa said:


> Θα μου πείτε ίσως ότι κολλάω σε λεπτομέρειες, αλλά αυτή η διευκρίνιση περί _φυσικού χρώματος_ δεν σας φαίνεται λιγάκι αστεία; :)



Αν μιλάμε για αυτόν το θυρεό, όχι. Καθιερωμένη διατύπωση.


----------



## Elsa (Oct 7, 2009)

Λίγο ρατσιστική όμως, ε; Τα άλλα _χρώματα _είναι _αφύσικα;_  Βέβαια, εκείνα τα χρόνια ίσως ακουγόταν εντελώς λογικό...


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 7, 2009)

Στην εραλδική υπάρχουν δύο «μέταλλα», πέντε βασικά χρώματα (tinctures), και «γούνες» όπως στην επόμενη εικόνα:





Στο ίδιο άρθρο αναφέρεται:
_....The exception to this is the late 19th century development of "natural" colours, known as stains, which have been largely shunned and are seldom found...._
και πιο κάτω:
_Later heraldry introduced some more colours...
...Other colours, particularly those used in Europe, include:
* carnation (the colour of European human skin – most common in France),
* bleu celeste (also ciel or celeste – sky-blue),
* cendrée (dark grey)
_
Άρα, τα «φυσικά χρώματα» είναι απλώς η απόδοση της συγκεκριμένης ορολογίας.


----------



## Zazula (Oct 7, 2009)

nickel said:


> Πολύ ωραία τα συνοψίζει ο έτερος Καππαδόκης Νικ. Μάλλον θα πρέπει να κάνω κι εγώ εδώ μια περιγραφή των δύο «στρατοπέδων».


Ένα βασικό στοιχείο που καίρια εισήγαγε το σχόλιο τού sarant και έλειπε από το νήμα είναι ότι αυτοί που ο κόσμος αποκαλεί Γριές (δηλ. οι οπαδοί του Ηρακλή) αυτοπροσδιορίζονται με το _Ηρακλειδείς / Ηρακλιδείς_, κι η λέξη χρησιμοποιείται εδώ και δεκαετίες στα μέσα αθλητικής ενημέρωσης.


----------



## nickel (Oct 7, 2009)

Το _Ηρακλειδείς_ είναι τερατάκι που δεν αποκλείεται να το έφτιαξε κάποιος μεγαλοπαράγοντας της ομάδας που δεν βολευόταν, όπως λέει και ο Nick N., ούτε με το λόγιο _Ηρακλείς_ ούτε με το _Ηρακλήδες_ της δημοτικής. Ας μείνει το τερατάκι στον αθλητικό τύπο, αλλά δίπλα στο στέμμα θα τρώει ροπαλιά όποιος το γράφει.


----------



## Zazula (Oct 7, 2009)

Πάντως κανείς (δυστυχώς) δεν μπορεί να εμποδίσει την ώσμωση νεογέννητων λέξεων και φράσεων από τα γήπεδα (όπου υπάρχει παραδοσιακά τέτοιος δημιουργικός οργασμός) προς το γενικό λεξιλόγιο, όσο λάθος και να είναι αυτές.


----------



## nickel (Oct 7, 2009)

Δεν του έφτανε η πρώτη του Σαραντάκου. Τις έχει πάρει το κατόπι.

Ο κ. Σ. Κασιμάτης, η μπανανόφλουδα και οι Γριές


----------



## Earion (May 27, 2010)

Υποδειγματική η εξήγηση του Δόκτορος (#14) περί μετάλλων και χρωμάτων στην εραλδική, όπου τα αντικείμενα δεν χρωματίζονται συνήθως με τα φυσικά τους χρώματα αλλά _στιλιζαρισμένα_ (υπάρχουν φερειπείν κόκκινα λιοντάρια και χρυσά ελάφια).

Οι δύο μορφές που πλαισιώνουν προστατευτικά το θυρεό της ελληνικής μοναρχίας στα ελληνικά μεν λέγονται (δηλαδή μεταφράστηκαν/μεταφέρθηκαν εις τα καθ' ημάς) _Ηρακλείς_, στη διεθνή ορολογία όμως λέγονται _αγριάνθρωποι _(hommes sauvages). Παριστάνουν εντελώς πρωτόγονους ανθρώπους που ζουν στα βάθη των ευρωπαϊκών δασών.


----------



## Ambrose (May 27, 2010)

Ενδιαφέρουσα συζήτηση. Το πρόβλημα είναι ότι για έναν σύγχρονο ομιλητή οι "_Ηρακλειδείς_" θα ήταν η πιο φυσική επιλογή για δύο λόγους:

1. το _"Ηρακλείς"_ απλά *δεν* λέγεται. Το Ηρακλήδες από την άλλη, δημοτική μεν, αλλά πάλι δεν λέγεται σήμερα (πολύ λαϊκό).
2. Το "Ηρακλειδείς" παντρεύει τους Ηρακλείς με τους Ηρακλείδες (απογόνους του Ηρακλή ή που σχετίζονται μ' αυτόν) και αυτό εξηγεί γιατί χρησιμοποιείται και τείνει να καθιερωθεί.


----------



## nickel (May 27, 2010)

Καλό το (1) της εξήγησης, αλλά μου τα χάλασες με το (2). Θα έλεγα ότι το «Ηρακλειδείς» παντρεύει τους _Ηρακλείς_ με τους _Ηρακλήδες_. :)


----------



## Ambrose (May 27, 2010)

Μπορεί (μεγάλη αιμομιξία έπεσε). Όπως και να έχει, χαίρομαι που το εγκρίνεις έστω και κατά το ήμισυ. ;)


----------



## nickel (May 11, 2011)

Και να που σήμερα ο Μανδραβέλης βάζει στο άρθρο του τίτλο «Οι άθλοι των Ηρακλειδέων της πολιτικής», αλλά πώς να του την πεις, αφού το θέμα του είναι οι φίλοι της ΠΑΕ Ηρακλής μεταξύ των πολιτικών δυνάμεων;


----------



## nickel (Nov 4, 2011)

Μπορείς όμως να την πεις στην καλή δημοσιογράφο για αυτόν τον ενικό:

Από τη θέση της αυθεντίας, από το βολικό απάγκειο που απόλαυσε ως Ηρακλειδεύς του στέμματος...
http://www.protagon.gr/?i=protagon.el.proswpa&id=9936


Για την έκφραση *Ηρακλής του στέμματος*, γκουγκλιές και Σαραντάκος.


----------



## Zazula (Nov 30, 2011)

Από μια συγκυρία είδα κατόπιν εορτής (κάπου τρεις βδομάδες μετά δηλαδή) την «εικόνα της ημέρας» στην αγγλική βίκι, που στις πέντε τού μηνός ήταν ο θυρεός τού Βασιλείου της Ελλάδος: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Template:POTD/2011-11-05 — οπότε κι εγώ θυμήθηκα αμέσως τούτο 'δώ το νήμα.

Δεν μπορώ να μην θεωρήσω ότι υπάρχει μεγάλη πιθανότητα ο σχηματισμός _Ηρακλειδείς _να μην έγινε ούτε απευθείας μέσω του _Ηρακλείδες _ούτε από συμφυρμό των _Ηρακλείς _& _Ηρακλήδες_, αλλά απλούστατα από τη γνωστότατη (λόγω της φερώνυμης οδού) γενική _Ηρακλειδών _με αναγωγή σε λάθος ονομαστική (ή σύνθεση νέας ονομαστικής, πείτε το όπως θέλετε — εγώ τον πιθανότερο κτγμ μηχανισμό υποδεικνύω).


----------



## AoratiMelani (Nov 30, 2011)

nickel said:


> Και αφού καταλήξουμε, να κάνει κάποιος την απαραίτητη διόρθωση στην αγγλική σελίδα της Wikipedia, που τώρα γράφει: «From the latter, royalists in Greece were sometimes mockingly called "Ηρακλείδες" ("the Herculeses").»


Άλλαξα τους Ηρακλείδες σε Ηρακλείς. Ελπίζω ότι δεν έκανα άσχημα. 

Αναρωτιέμαι όμως, μην τυχόν είχε δίκιο το άρθρο; Θέλω να πω, μήπως τους αποκαλούσαν (εσφαλμένα) Ηρακλείδες και όχι Ηρακλείς; Δεν ξέρω ιστορία, κι εν πάσει περιπτώσει δεν κατέχω το συγκεκριμένο θέμα. Δεν έχω πρόχειρο κανένα απόκομμα εφημερίδας της εποχής εκείνης. Όποιος ξέρει κάτι ας το πει.

Αποφασίστε τώρα τι θα κάνουμε με τους Herculeses και άμα είναι πείτε μου να το κανονίσω. Εγώ θα το άφηνα ως έχει πάντως, γιατί το ίδιο ακριβώς σημαίνει, και είναι - νομίζω - ελαφρώς πιο οικείο στον αγγλόφωνο αναγνώστη το Hercules από το Heracles.
[Μα καλά δεν έχει άλλος εδώ λογαριασμό στη Βίκι;]


----------



## SBE (Nov 30, 2011)

AoratiMelani said:


> και είναι - νομίζω - ελαφρώς πιο οικείο στον αγγλόφωνο αναγνώστη το Hercules από το Heracles.



Νομίζω ότι έχει αρχίσει να αλλάζει λίγο αυτό. Εξακολουθεί να είναι πιο οικείο το λατινικό αλλά το άλλο έχει κερδίσει πολύ έδαφος και το ακούω όλο και πιο συχνά (τις σπάνιες φορές που το ακούω). Άλλωστε κι η Βίκι λέει:
This article is about the Roman mythological hero. For the Greek mythic hero from which Hercules was adapted, see Heracles.


----------



## nickel (Nov 30, 2011)

Καλό είναι και το _Herculeses_ και το _Ηρακλείς_, αλλά το δεύτερο θα το έκανα _Ηρακλείς του στέμματος_ (πάνε μαζί, όχι σκέτο _Ηρακλείς_), οπότε και _Herculeses of the Crown_.


----------



## nickel (Jul 5, 2014)

Επέστρεψε χτες στο _βρόχο_ ο Νίκος Ξυδάκης και τον έχει σωστά («Πρόκειται για λογικό βρόχο») — αυτό έλειπε. Αλλά αυτή τη φορά γράφει κι αυτός για «ηρακλείδες του ρομαντισμού και της ελευθεριακής σκέψης». Είπαμε: Ηρακλείς ή Ηρακλήδες. Και μου θύμισε και το άλλο ερώτημα: πότε γράφουμε τις μετωνυμίες με πεζό (π.χ. _κροίσος_) και πότε με κεφαλαίο αρχικό (π.χ. _Κασσάνδρες_);


----------



## Earion (Jul 5, 2014)

Όταν βλέπεις μπροστά σου ένα τόφαλο να γίνεται τούρκος κι εσύ, για να τον αποφύγεις, γίνεσαι λούης


----------

